# Watch ice hockey in Dubai?!



## heidineiti (May 17, 2012)

Hi, 
can someone please advice if there are any pubs or bars which will show the World Championship Icehockey games here in Dubai??

All replies highly appreciated!!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm a fan to, any local I e hockey?


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

The North American finals are fast approaching as well. But the time difference is terrible.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Not sure about bars/pubs but Fox Sports and OSN Sports is currently playing most of the NHL Playoffs games these days. Not sure if they're playings worlds.


----------

